# wine multi coring



## sonnytiger (Feb 18, 2010)

I am running FarCry 2 in wine successfully, the only thing is that it runs horribly slow, but the reason is because wine is only using one of my cores for some reason, any idea why its doing that?


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2010)

The reason its running slow can be simply due to the fact you are using wine. Linux has a hard time with this due to the fact that its not really using its OS'S resources since WINE kind of has to trick it to make it work. Though, quick research apparently WINE does not support multi-threading due to serious flaws it would cause. I suggest opening up your WINE.cfg and see if there isn't any changes you could make to improve its speed.


----------



## Melcar (Feb 19, 2010)

I though WINE does support multi threaded operations.  Wouldn't know since I haven't used WINE in a while, but that seemed to be the case last time I checked.  
Stuff will simply run much slower in WINE.  Doesn't matter what the devs. or fanboys say, WINE has a huge overhead (particularly IO operations).  Matters are complicated if you don't use an nvidia card (though they recently did add ID for newer ATI cards using open source drivers).  Furthermore, support will always be spotty at best; while WINE may "technically" work for every thing, there are only so many applications the developers will have time to focus on when it comes to actual bug fixing.  Take the appdb reports with a grain of salt when hunting for supported programs.


----------



## sonnytiger (Feb 19, 2010)

where is "WINE.cfg" ?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 19, 2010)

sonnytiger said:


> where is "WINE.cfg" ?



depends on what distro you are running. it is prolly in /etc/wine/


----------



## sf55 (Mar 2, 2010)

Simple tweak is to switch debug off like this: 
	
	



```
WINEDEBUG=-all wine "C:/Program Files/Game/Directory/game.exe"
```

More advanced tweaks see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497332 under "Advanced stuff". Wine games always run faster when it runs in it's own X-server. It's a mission to set it, up so think twice before you try it. I don't think in your case it would help *THAT* much, because I believe wine does not support farcry 2 all that great at the moment (Direct X wise). Please think twice before you try that advanced tweaking, it can be very frustrating of you can even mess your software up if you don't know what you're doing.

If you have let say 2.8Ghz dual core with 4gb ram or better and you get less than 15FPS. I would much rather load up virtual box with windows (need windows license unfortunately) and test new games in there. VMware Player is a option too, they compare their 3d acceleration to a Geforce 6600. 





> Its 3D performance is roughly equivalent to GeForce 6600/7300LE, running Crysis at 14-18 fps at low settings


 --wikipedia.org

Offtopic:


> Stuff will simply run much slower in WINE. Doesn't matter what the devs. or fanboys say, WINE has a huge overhead (particularly IO operations).



True, especially with newer games like farcry 2. There's millions of hacks, patches and other optimizations one can do to improve the game experience... most of the time I consider it just a waste of time (depending on how long you're going to play the game).

But on the other hand, take my scenario for instance:
1. I've got 2800+ 32bit single core Amd (socket A) with 512MB ddr400 and ATI/AMD 9200se (128MB AGP). I can play warcraftIII on windows, but on linux due to huge overhead I cannot even play warcraftIII properly.
2. On my other PC 3500+ 64bit single core Amd (socket 939) 1gb ddr400 and Geforce 9500gt I can run Warcraft III on linux no problems. I can alt tab 100 times faster than on winXP and I can use evdev and xmodmap to unlock/customize all 12 buttons of my mouse...

In my experience if your PC meets the game requirements + wine's overhead then you're all set (Provided that wine supports the game ). There are exceptions in both directions, like for instance WOW running better under wine than windows XP.

Wine is one massive project I've been following it since 2004, there's also a lot of projects using wine like VirtualBox ReactOS LUK... all of them with their own advantages and disadvantages. I am most intrigued by WineD3D and all of it's possibilities, like for instance it can even be used to bring DirectX's Direct3D 10/11 to windows XP.


----------

